

How to get a shitload more chances of succeeding - ccarnino
http://blog.tugulab.org/2013/03/13/how-to-get-a-shitload-more-chances-of-succeeding/

======
ccarnino
Here's why having a complete founding team for your startups will make you
create a better product and run more experiments than using an outsourcing
company. This way you'll do more and you'll increase the chances to succeed

